# Ibanez GIO GAX 70 Specs?



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the nut width and neck specs on an Ibanez GIO GAX 70 ? I've been all over the net and can't find a damn thing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

basswood, bolt on neck, two humbuckers, one vol one tone, maple neck, 22 frets. What's your budget, because I guarantee you can do better!


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

$100 - $150. Its an axe I plan to take to Mexico with me and leave over the summer. 1.65 in nut width is to narrow for me. aka Tele, etc.

I did find my answer though. 43mm nut width on the GIO . I really like that design.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Yep, 43 mm.

If it's similar to some I tried a while ago, the necks tend to be quite thin front to back, that is, not a lot of meat on them. It might be comfortable for you, though, depending on your preferences.

It probably comes with Powersound pickups which aren't the greatest, but if they function properly then it's something to play at least.

Watch out for fret buzz on those guitars. Sometimes it can be mitigated by a proper setup and not having the action extremely low. If it's going to require significant repairs, that's obviously something to think about when it comes to the price. I would advise playing every fret position on the neck and listening for problems. Watch out for sharp fret ends as well, especially if it's been stored in a dry environment. ;-)


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

you could do way better than a gio
i'd go with a lp special II before a gio
imo even higher priced ibanez guitars suck
never played a top of the line one but i have nothing good to say about my experiences with the three i've owned that were in the 4-700$ range


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Scale628mm/24.75"a : Width at Nut43mmb : Width at Last Fret57mmc: Thickness at 1st20mmd : Thickness at 12th22mmRadius350mmR


I love Ibanez necks & Fender Modern C shaped necks

If a Fender that wasn't a Jackson that had a 24.75 scale & 12" radius, I'd be very happy with it.

The GAX ceramic pickups are good for heavy distorted, or even warm crunch, They're horrible for cleaner styles.
But then Again Ibanez says right in it's advertising: "If simplicity is what you're after, the GAX may be your ROCK weapon of choice."

If you plan on keeping it, Swap the pots for full sized alpha pots, & new orange drop caps. It'll sound much better. If you're a jazz/country kind of guy, some good alnico aftermarket pickups can be had for reasonable prices now. Dragonfire, Mighty Mite, & GFS are all providing really good stuff at decent prices.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------

